# Rocky water clarity?



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Plan on fishing tomorrow. Cfs. Look good anyone have eyes on it today? Thanks in advance. The V looks like chocolate milk.


----------



## coldsteel (Jul 16, 2011)

it'll fish


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

coldsteel said:


> it'll fish


Thanks!


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Dirty af today still. Getting better. Hopefully this rain tomorrow doesn't mix it up to bad.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

It’s fishable. Saw some nice fish being caught by the boat ramps. If I were going tomorrow I would fish bigger spawn sack or large shiners if you can find them.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Had a pretty good day. Landed somewhere around 15 fish. Most where small fresh fish.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

redthirty said:


> Had a pretty good day. Landed somewhere around 15 fish. Most where small fresh fish.


Awesome! What time did you go out? I didn't get out till after it started raining. Got nadda.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

CaptainFishpond said:


> Awesome! What time did you go out? I didn't get out till after it started raining. Got nadda.


Fished 10-2 fresh skein /eggs took all my fish . Tried jig and maggots got nothing.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Fished Sunday from Cedar point to marina and the clarity ranged from 3” to 5”. Caught no steelhead. Lots of moon-eye shad snagged by marina. Should be much improved today, as water flows have dropped to 200cfs from 400cfs.


----------



## CaptainFishpond (Nov 28, 2016)

Sunday was decent by 90 bridge. Thought it might have been a bit more like 6" clarity.

Also fished the lake. Got nothing there


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish Commish said:


> Fished Sunday from Cedar point to marina and the clarity ranged from 3” to 5”. Caught no steelhead. Lots of moon-eye shad snagged by marina. Should be much improved today, as water flows have dropped to 200cfs from 400cfs.


I fished the same area and had the same results. A little too turbid and a little too high.

Wes


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Might try this evening. If work doesn't get in the way. 
I've only fished by the marina. Might have to do some exploring.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Red,

Do you have waders? If so, there are many places up river that are better than the marina. The marina just gets too crowded for my taste.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Steelhauler said:


> Red,
> 
> Do you have waders? If so, there are many places up river that are better than the marina. The marina just gets too crowded for my taste.


 Yes I have waders. My home water is the V. I don't like the crowds at rocky but it fishes alot sooner then the V.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

redthirty said:


> Yes I have waders. My home water is the V. I don't like the crowds at rocky but it fishes alot sooner then the V.


I have a buddy fishing the Rocky right now. He says there's a lot of slush. Hopefully it will burn off be fore you get there.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Steelhauler said:


> I have a buddy fishing the Rocky right now. He says there's a lot of slush. Hopefully it will burn off be fore you get there.


Thanks for the info. Unfortunately work didn't cooperate. Plan on fishing wherever I can on friday.


----------



## Fish Commish (Sep 8, 2006)

Water clarity is way up 8” and flow way down less than 200cfs, yesterday caught and released one 26” fish, dark color, probably came into river in the last big flood. Dead drifting minnows again,


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Headed to the V now . Close to home. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## redthirty (Sep 19, 2014)

Slush and ice is building fast!


----------

